
AR Cloud – Persistent Scenes in ArKit and ARCore - steffan_
Hi guys,
I am working on an AR Cloud which lets developers create environment aware AR applications.<p>It means you can place objects not only on planes but in a real 3d environment, wherever users want. And those objects will stay there across multiple sessions.<p>I am planning to sell it for $90 as unity3d plugin and Swift library.<p>I am gathering feedback - whether you would like to buy it. Please let me know - thanks!
Adam.
======
24pfilms
Was wondering what the status is with this. I would be interested.

------
mastayoda
I have good and bad(maybe not bad at all) news.

\- The good one is that this is a great and already validated idea. There is a
plenty space of opportunity in this and it is indeed a missing piece in the AR
space. So I would tell you go ahead!

\- The bad news(not so bad) is that you have strong competitors: The company I
work for(Hologen.io) have this service implemented already. We cover ARKit,
ARCore, and Windows Mixed Reality. It still not in production yet but we
expect to release in the upcoming months. As I tell my team all the time, the
more AR products and ecosystems, the better, so even if we are competitors the
proliferation of these systems helps all of us as well, so go for it!

------
AndrewKemendo
We have a working version of this system that we implemented about a year ago
in an API. We found that the market for multi user AR experiences won't
sustain it yet from a revenue perspective. That and it's likely that it will
get commoditized in the not far future.

There are more players in this space than you probably expect also.

That said, it's a necessary and important piece of the long term AR puzzle.
Feel free to email me to discuss more:Andrew@pair3d.com

------
Stanleyc23
Can you provide high level details on the type of algorithms used to affect a
persistent state? I ask because I think that is key to the execution at the UX
level of apps in that platform. For example a semi dense slam layer on top of
ARkit is worth it, but a corelocation/mapkit system is not because the
precision is not high enough. (Although maybe if it's paired with a images
recognition system to breach the gap in precision...)

------
Jeremy1026
Do you have a demo or anything? This is kind of interesting and wouldn't mind
learning more.

~~~
steffan_
Anything I can share in the moment - still under embargo - we're being
accelerated right now :) But I will post an update with beta sign-up page
soon.

------
PaulHoule
Nope, I'm one of those people who "thinks different" and doesn't have an
iPhone.

~~~
thenomad
ARCore is Android, not iOS.

(Not the OP, but thought it was useful information.)

